# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to make a series that has all of the data on a secondary axis?

## dluhut

Hello,

Say I have the following series, USA, Canada, Europe and Asia.

And on each series, I have the year 2015 and 2016.

Due to the big in numbers of one of the series, the other small numbers can't be seen.

Thus, am wondering is there a way to make a specific series, i.e. Europe and Asia for the data in 2015 and 2016 onto a secondary axis?

Below are the screenshot of the 'original' and 'desired'

using big numbers.png
BEFORE - notice the big numbers, the other's can't be seen.


Using small numbers.png
AFTER - I desired that the 'Europe' and 'Asia' to be in a secondary axis so that the big numbers are together and the small numbers are together.
However, please take note that I cheated when creating this chart with small numbers so as to show what I desire the outcome to be.

----------


## MrShorty

It is not clear to me exactly what you're trying to do.

If you want some of your data to be on the primary axis system and some of your data to be on the secondary axis system, you will need separate data series for each. If I assume your spreadsheet currently has two columns (one for 2015 and one for 2016), you will need to expand to an additional four columns (2015 primary, 2016 primary, 2015 secondary, 2016 secondary). Populate these four columns with the desired values for each entry, then base your chart on these four columns. Use the format series dialog to transfer the desired data series to the secondary axis system.

It's a little more complex to build, but a panel chart might be a better overall technique for visualizing data like this: http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/StackedCharts.html

----------

